

Dutch hospital uses Google Glass during jaw operation - jorgenhorstink
http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/804320.shtml

======
jorgenhorstink
They released a short video [1]. It reminds me of video made in 1999 where a
Dutch reporter asked people if they have a mobile phone [2]. The majority
responded with: no, I don't need it, I have a phone at home, I have an
answering machine, etc.

I'm wondering if Google Glass and similar products will change the future the
way mobile phones did back in the '90 and early '00\. What do you think?

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZtNO2OnSqY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZtNO2OnSqY)
[2]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u0RQk2Z1-o](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u0RQk2Z1-o)

